# Engine Power Information



## powerinfo (Feb 8, 2003)

If any of the nice people here need or have any question's regarding performance power upgrades for Trucks or RV's, please don't hesitate to email me. I can provide you the information on how to obtain this information and what is available for your vehicle.

Best regards,

Power Kid


----------



## C Nash (Feb 8, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Power Kid, if you are not selling this info why not just share it all on the forum.   If selling, why not be a sponser for RVUSA   :approve:


----------



## powerinfo (Feb 9, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Not selling it buddy. I simply said if anyone has a question, please ask.....its FREE! Always happy to share info. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 9, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Nothing wrong with that powerinfo so I will be the first to ask.  Are there any secrets for the 2002 v10 ford?  Really ok with the performance so far but have not hooked the toad behind yet.


----------



## hertig (Feb 9, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Second in line, any help for the 2001 Chevy 6.0L?


----------



## powerinfo (Feb 9, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Is the V10 Motorhome or Truck?

As far as the 6.0L, there are a few companies that make chips for them like Hypertech. From my reasearch, they are not worth the money because of the power gains are so little (small bang for the buck).

I can also tell you, Banks makes an exhaust for it, the Horse Power and Torque gains are about 25HP and 25LBs rear wheel torque. Is that a substantial gain for $1500.00? You decide?...


----------



## C Nash (Feb 9, 2003)

Engine Power Information

2002 V10 Motorhome and I agree the chips are not worth the bucks and never could figure out how the banks system which is even bigger bucks would pay for itself other than better performance if that is what you need. Personally I don't mind slowing down and enjoying the sights but, being retired am in no hurry.  Might change my mind when I hook the toad behind and need more power. Leave the performance to the race car.


----------



## TEAMNIX (Feb 12, 2003)

Engine Power Information

In response to the 2001 6.0L, some people have had good luck installing superchargers specifically made for this engine. Go to pickuptrucks.com and do a search for superchargers. The results are pretty incredible and I hear that GM is coming out with a SC pickup in the future (450 hp).


----------



## hertig (Feb 12, 2003)

Engine Power Information

TEAMNIX, I went to the site, but search did not find anything for 'superchargers'.  Variations (supercharger, super chargers) did not appear to find anything for the Chevy 6.0L gas engine (mostly it found Fords and diesels).

Sure a super charger would provide more power, but would it be in a range usable for towing?  What would it do to gas mileage?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2003)

Engine Power Information

John, might be cheaper to just put in a 8.1


----------



## TEAMNIX (Feb 17, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Hertig - 
Search for "superchargers" in pickup.com in GM trucks. Make sure to change the search range for the last 6 months(or you may not find anything). Look for the title "anybody have a twin screw?". Someone (I think it was Mrgoodwrench) installed a supercharger and pulls a heavy 5th wheel. Cost of the unit was about $2500 - $3000.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 17, 2003)

Engine Power Information

PowerInfo is just a little off on his assesment of the Banks system. In a review published in Motorhome Magazine, the ran the same set of tests on a 99 Pacearrow befor and after installation of the Banks exhaust and intake system. They reported an increase of 47 hp. and I think that it was 43# of torque. Just a shade more than our expert.


----------



## hertig (Feb 17, 2003)

Engine Power Information

ok, found it, thanks.  That post sounded great, but some other posts claimed that the Powerdyne is better at the high end than in the middle range good for towing.  Still, there does seem to be superchargers which can do the job for towing, and without major impact to gas mileage, which is a pleasant surprize.  It does, not surprizingly, seem to require premium gas.  So this does seem to be practical (comes in kit form), with a cost between 2500 and 5000.

Chelse (or anyone), so is it practical, and how much would it cost, to change to an 8.1 engine?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 18, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Don't think it would be pratical John  . Probably just as cheap to trade. I would go with a good set of headers and look into the chip route but most of the h/performance parts are for higher rpm and not towing.  Some cams are made for torque in the mid rpm range.  Bigger Cu. inche engines are hard to beat for towing.


----------



## ed jones (Feb 22, 2003)

Engine Power Information

i have a 1995 bounder 35U, ford 460 gas on the f53 chassis.  i have owned the coach for 2yrs. it has 56,000 miles. in general i am very pleased with the coach but like most, when towing etc. i would like to have a little more pulling power.  i am not ready yet to spend the cash for a banks system.  what are my options to increase hp/performance to get the most bang for the buck short of installing the banks system?


----------



## ed jones (Feb 22, 2003)

Engine Power Information

i have a 1995 bounder 35U, ford 460 gas on the f53 chassis.  i have owned the coach for 2yrs. it has 56,000 miles. in general i am very pleased with the coach but like most, when towing etc. i would like to have a little more pulling power.  i am not ready yet to spend the cash for a banks system.  what are my options to increase hp/performance to get the most bang for the buck short of installing the banks system?


----------



## Butch (Feb 22, 2003)

Engine Power Information

If it were my 460, I would go with the Thorley or Gibson headers installation.  Most likely close to half of what a Bank$ system would cost still in the box. Short of that, a cat-back system with something like Flowmaster mufflers help out.  Stick the left over cash in your pocket...


----------



## Larry (Feb 24, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Stickman,

I think that I would not start with a 'chip'.  Chips almost always increase an engine's requirement for octane.  Any improvement in performance will be offset with a daily increase in operating expense becuase you will be forced to use a higher grade fuel.

I agree with Butch.  Banks makes a quality product but they charge at leat twice what it is worth.  I'm an engineer and I'm somewhat anal about proving that things work.  I have a 454 Chevy powered motorhome.  I measured it terminal speed going up a hill near my home.  I then had a set of THORLEYS.  I repeated the test.  I gain 1 gear and 10 MPH up the hill.  I am convinced that this is the same as Banks claims.  The total cost for my system was <$900.  Banks installed would have been at least $2500.  I took the extra money and installed a Gear Vendors gear splitter.  I think it is better than the exhaust system.  :laugh: 

Larry


----------



## 8.1 (Jun 20, 2003)

Engine Power Information

I have a 2003 3/4 ton with a 8.1, and I'm looking for a good supercharger.  Is whipple the best or does anyone have some better suggestions.  I want the system to look more like stock and not alot of garbage attached.  Also what is the difference between intercooled and non-intercooled?  This truck is used for towing and for in town hot dogging.  Thanks


----------



## TEAMNIX (Jun 26, 2003)

Engine Power Information

A intercooler is a unit similar to a radiator that removes heat from the air that has been compressed by the supercharger (compressing air will heat it up). By cooling the air, it becomes denser and can create more power (similar to going from high altitude to a lower altitude).


----------



## jonesbl (Jun 28, 2003)

Engine Power Information

i recently put the banks exhaust, cold air induction and tranny upgrade on my 32 ft V10 and it's a real screamer. living on the west coast, we have to cross 7000 and 8000 foot passes to go most anywhere and i can keep the aerbus crusing at 55-65 on any of the mountain passes. also boosted gas milage by 1 to 1.5 mpg.

your milage may vary....


----------



## jonesbl (Jul 6, 2003)

Engine Power Information

Just got back from a motorcycle trip thru the mountains for the long week. I was crusing along a 65 when I saw a big class-A pulling up on me, and it looked like he was pulling a dingy.

Passed me doing 70, but i caught a glimpse of the "Powered by Banks" logo above the front wheel well. Looked to be 33-34 feet long and pulling an Explorer. The Banks product does work and it's the gold standard for all the others out there.


----------

